# Site streaming américain payant, comment les visionner en France ?



## Alexander Riku (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour a tous 

En tant que grand fan de tennis, je suis a la recherche d'une solution me permettant de profiter du streaming live américain... en effet la france est toujours exclu des pays ayant le droit de visionner le streaming et ça commence a me taper sur le système.

Je ne connais pas la méthode pour avoir un faux proxy pour être assimilé comme une adresse américaine, mais si quelqu'un a une solution (logiciel ou non) pour mac, ca serait vraiment énorme 

Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------



## CBi (9 Mai 2008)

Essaie par exemple d'installer Hotspot Shield. Pas sûr que cela marche cependant... 

De nombreux sites arrivent à repérer les IP anonymes et à les considérer par défaut comme du hors-zone.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2008)

l'idée globale étant de passer par un proxy anonymisant  qui fera apparaitre ton ordi  comme avec une IP locale ( ici americaine)  pour les serveurs des flux

( plein de sujets là dessus)


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( plein de sujets là dessus)



C'est à la mode 

On parle presque que de ça


----------



## chewwy (15 Novembre 2008)

bonjour a tous ... 
alexander j'ai un super conseil si tu veux .. comme toi moi je voulais voir des séries en version originale mais comme toi j'avais un problème puisque apparement certains site streaming ne sont pas disponible en france... 
va sur ce site : http://www.stream-actu.com/
et cherche pr ton probleme .. c'est un site très complet sur toute l'actualité streaming, principalement en france mais aussi mondiale ... ce ke tu cherche est dans l'article " hulu.com enfin pour tous" tu veras c'est très simple a utiliser ...


----------



## poco (30 Décembre 2009)

chewwy a dit:


> bonjour a tous ...
> alexander j'ai un super conseil si tu veux .. comme toi moi je voulais voir des séries en version originale mais comme toi j'avais un problème puisque apparement certains site streaming ne sont pas disponible en france...
> va sur ce site : http://www.stream-actu.com/
> et cherche pr ton probleme .. c'est un site très complet sur toute l'actualité streaming, principalement en france mais aussi mondiale ... ce ke tu cherche est dans l'article " hulu.com enfin pour tous" tu veras c'est très simple a utiliser ...



Comment on fait avec un Mac? Parceque la solution "Gpass" ne semble être valable que pour Windows.

Merci,


----------

